# Kmart 3/15-16



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

looks like i'll be up at killington next weekend with the family.  should be able to get out on my own for a few hours each day.  if anyone is around, give me a shout.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> looks like i'll be up at killington next weekend with the family.  should be able to get out on my own for a few hours each day.  if anyone is around, give me a shout.


 
I plan on being up 3/14-3/15. We can start a search for Killington's soul.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Who's JimG?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I plan on being up 3/14-3/15. We can start a search for Killington's soul.


I've heard it's in a cabin under a cot.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I've heard it's in a cabin under a cot.



Nah, I got no confirmation of a bud under the cot, but will check. Thanks


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

strong possibility I will be up there....I'll post when I make my plans for sure.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

If sundays decent I may come up


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm off that week and heading up somewhere skiing, maybe Monday. Do you figure you'll break from the family in the am or pm?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

i wish i could say but its always a game time decision when it comes to my inmates.  i mean kids.  i'll pm you my cell number at some point.

i should say though, if it looks borderline temp wise up north, we'll probably bag it and stay home.  I'd rather ski a soft gunny all day then a frozen outer limits.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2009)

Let me know, I think I am just going to wing it that week as to were I go. Maybe I will PM Highwaystar to show me all the stashes.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm bagging this. weather situation up there spells frozen crap.  sunny and high 40's down here.

sundown it is!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

Who's this JimG you keep on asking about?


----------

